# Wired internet TO Wireless internet?



## radicle (Nov 18, 2011)

I am having Bsnl broadband with wired modem(UTstarcom - UT300R20) to my Desktop. 

I read in one of the thread that we can convert wired internet connection to wireless by installing a wireless PCI Card and using software's such as ralink, connectify etc., and making the PC as a hotspot we can access wireless internet.

I want to access wireless internet in my mobile which is wifi enabled. 
I assume that if the above is possible then the computer has to be switched on to access wireless internet. Am i right?

Please Guide me.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 19, 2011)

rather getting the adapter for around 750 bucks i suggest u to get a G Router at 1K will do the job better


----------



## radicle (Nov 19, 2011)

Can you suggest me one good router. If i buy a router then i'll need a modem  also right? is there any modem-router which is economic. I can go for things under 1500. Is it wise to buy second hand adsl2+ router from ebay?


----------



## rsk11584 (Nov 19, 2011)

You can use any router with your modem,  no need to buy modem seperately,  i am having same modem UTstarcom - UT300R20 and using it with Dlink N150 router (recd gift from relative) , also your method of adding wireless adapter to PC and using software will never give more coverage and is waste, , any decent router costs more than 2- 2.5 K approx so better go to BSNL and buy their type2 (old name) ADSL2+ modem - router (having 4 LAN ports & WIFI) it is all in one and costs Rs.1800/- only.. we are using wifi modem router from BSNL in office and it works really good 

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/bbtariff/initial.htm


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 19, 2011)

u can use the modem provided by bsnl get this
Flipkart: Asus RT-N10 LX: Router


----------

